# Fatigue and Lethargia



## Laura_9 (Jul 11, 2004)

I have just been diagnosed with IBS and have, for quite a while been plagued with constant fatigue, I've heard that this may be linked to IBS. Has anyone else experienced this? Just another question, I've noticed that other people on this site refer to there condition as IBC-D or IBS-C what do the extra letters mean?Thanx! Laura


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

first the basics--the other letters are the most prominent problem that the person has, so ibs-d is diarrhea, and ibs-c is constipation.i really go through phases with the fatigue. it can get really bad, and ironically, the more i give into the tiredness, the more tired i am. if i actually let myself sleep too much and laze around, it makes it a lot worse.the only way that i've found to combat it is a lot of work, but the only thing that's helped:1) don't sleep more than 9 hours per night (unless you're really run down, or were out partying).2) exercise at least 3 times a week. when i fall of the exercise wagon, it only takes me a week before i just feel like curling up in a corner and hibernating.3) and finally, getting out and doing stuff. it can be the last thing you want to do, but just going out and going shopping, or out for 'coffee' with a friend, can do wonders for perking me up!i know those aren't really the most scientific suggestions, but short of drugs, that's been the most successful approach i've found!good luck,midge.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

i suffer from fatigue really bad too, and the docs advice was to do more exercise. i know it sounds stupid as its the last thing u feel like doing, espesh if u feel like u havnt even got enough energy to function normally let alone do a marathon! but it does help, even if its just a brisk walk to get some oxygen into u, it helps!good luck S x


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi All:I am actually taking myself to the doc today to find out about this fatigue I am experiencing. It has been recent in onset. Yesterday, I was so tired I felt like I had taken a sleeping pill and was fighting the effects to stay awake.I was wondering if vitamin shots would help me as they would bypass the digestive system since I can't take vitamins with my severe IBS-D. They just really irritate my gut.Tomorrow morning I will have blood work--can't have it this afternoon since I have to fast. I hope the doctor can help me get some energy.


----------



## kiryakitty (Aug 16, 2003)

It's hard for me to tell where my fatigue comes from since I can't really remember a time when I felt well rested. I do know a couple of things that make me think it's related to IBS.Firstly, I get really tired when I'm stressed/depressed, and IBS has certainly got me on that.Secondly, I'm IBS-C so I get urges to go all the time, but nothing happens. When one of those comes on I usually get extremely lethargic (like I've taken a sleeping pill), and I can't really feel better again until I at least try to go. This one is probably just psychological though. Especially since I need to be able to excuse myself and just space out for a while if I want to actually be productive on the loo.Hope that helps.-Kirya


----------

